
Mixing Khoisan Knowledge with Drone Technology - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2015/10/15/what-happens-when-you-mix-ancient-bushmen-knowledge-with-the-latest-in-drone-technology/
======
executesorder66
I find it incredible that, having never seen aerial photography before, after
a bit of practice, they can easily recognize and distinguish different animals
in 10x10 blobs of pixels.

~~~
dfc
Why is this so surprising? I will be honest, my reaction after reading the
article was "Newsflash, the best data analysts are those individuals with the
greatest subject matter expertise." They have an incredible amount of
knowledge about the landscape and the flora/fauna that inhabit it. Why
wouldn't they be the better equipped to analyze images. Is it surprising that
"the natives" have discovered that taller objects cast longer shadows? Or is
it surprising that they possess the critical thinking skills to take this
height/shadow knowledge and apply it to aerial images? I have seen a lot of
aerial pictures in my life, but I would be shocked if I was able to look at
the aerial photos and identify a handful of the various species of animals
pictured.

~~~
steve19
Why so rude?

Like the OP I also pleasantly surprised. Not because I am a racist who thinks
the Khoisan are stupid, they are not (I have actually met many of them, they
are some of the nicest people in the word).

I would not have thought anyone could do that who had not aerial studied
photos of animals could identify them from such low resolution photos... much
like submarine operators had to be trained to identify ships at long distances
through periscopes. Professional sailors know ships very well, but not so well
that they can distinguish between very similar ships at long distances and at
random angles (ships look 2D at long distances).

~~~
dfc
I sincerely regret that my message was rude, that was not my intent.

